
ʻOumuamua: the first known interstellar object to pass through the Solar System - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%BBOumuamua
======
curtis
Yes, this is recent news. The Wikipedia article does a good job of
consolidating the information about this object in one place, however.

------
simonblack
Why did they change Rama's name?

